# Icône dossier pile Office 2011



## Sodapop Curtis (31 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de rentrer dans le monde magique d'Apple avec un iMac coreDuo. 

J'ai un petit problème d'ordre esthétique avec l'icône du dossier pile d'Office 2011 dans le dock. En effet, au lieu de faire figurer un dossier à proprement parler, celle-ci se constitue d'un enchevêtrement de tout ce que le dossier "Microsoft Office 2011" contient (à savoir Microsoft Document Connection, Word, Excel, Point, Outlook, etc.). Le rendu est assez laid parce que ça ne ressemble à rien ! Je souhaiterais donc remplacer "ça" par le dossier office 2011 tel qu'il apparaît dans le dossier Applications (un beau dossier noir avec des rubans de couleurs). 

J'ai changé toutes les icônes de mon dock sans soucis, mais là je ne vois pas comment faire. Quand j'étais allée faire un tour dans l'AppleStore près de chez moi avant l'achat de mon iMac, je me rappelle bien que Office 2011 n'apparaissait pas sous ce cafouillis inesthétique dans le dock. Il doit donc y avoir une petite manipulation à faire, mais laquelle ?

En vous remerciant pour votre aide.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2010)

Clic droit (ou CTRL+clic) et affiche comme dossier et le tour est joué !


----------



## Sodapop Curtis (31 Décembre 2010)

Merci ! :rose:


----------



## wath68 (31 Décembre 2010)

Bah, j't'en prie



Bienvenue quand même


----------

